# Missing Members?



## knyfeknerd (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm not trying to call anyone out, but there are some really good guys that used to contribute a lot that don't come around anymore.
Some guys lose their interest or maybe attain all the knives and knowledge they needed and disappear. Some have family or other life problems or issues to tend to, but I wonder all the same. 
Bulldogbacchus-I reached out to him and he is on to the gun thing big time right now, but he checks in occasionally
Namaxy-Reached out to him a while ago and he has been busy with life and work
Vertigo-last I heard he had a court date and........???
Candlejack?
There are plenty more, like I really miss steeley and the pic of the day!
hmmmmm


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 21, 2013)

I think what we're witnessing is a typical "circle of life" cycle. The older members fade and are replaced by new members. There are a s--tload of new members registering every week and as they get more comfortable and knowledgable they will start to contribute more and more to this forum. At least that's what I think and hope.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing, Chris... Feels like a bit of a changing of the guard, doesn't it?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 22, 2013)

where is TK? i need to here some straight poop opinions,


----------



## mhenry (Mar 22, 2013)

Quantumcloud??


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 23, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> where is TK? i need to here some straight poop opinions,



i stay in contact with him, and he's just been busy with union stuff. should be back when it's over!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 23, 2013)

mhenry said:


> Quantumcloud??


He joined about the same time I did and was very active and then disappeared for like 9 months, so it's not out of character. Who knows?
I just hope everyone is OK.


----------



## cookinstuff (Mar 23, 2013)

Oyvind? I haven't seen a Bill Burke or a DT with a full musk ox handle in a few months it seems.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 23, 2013)

Wasn't quantumcloud selling stuff to get ready for a baby?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 23, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Wasn't quantumcloud selling stuff to get ready for a baby?



But while selling he often bought one for every two he sold lol


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 23, 2013)

cookinstuff said:


> Oyvind? I haven't seen a Bill Burke or a DT with a full musk ox handle in a few months it seems.


He deleted himself like 9 months ago.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh and Cutty Sharp?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 23, 2013)

cookinstuff said:


> Oyvind? I haven't seen a Bill Burke or a DT with a full musk ox handle in a few months it seems.



Here is an update on Oivind. I keep in touch with him on skype. 
He is alive and well, busy moving up in his career, expand his living space (added an apartment next door), get a new kitchen and have a family. I think he got all knives he ever wanted to have. The last two are on order from me.


----------

